# Windows Startoptionen ändern



## utos (1. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein "Problem" beim Starten von Windows. Jedes Mal, wenn ich meinen PC starte, fragt mich Windows, ob ich im abgesicherten Modus oder normal starten will. 

Dann muss ich immer mit den Pfeiltasten auswählen, was ich will, sonst fährt mein PC nicht hoch. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, wo einstellen kann, dass das sofort und normal hochfährt, ohne das ich das auswählen muss.

Würde mich über Antworten freunen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## MrSpock (1. Januar 2010)

welches windows ?

ab XP an aufwärts tippst du unter "Start Ausführen" ein : "msconfig"

Dort unter der Registerkarte "allgemein" sollte ein Punkt sein bei "Normaler  Systemstart"

probier das bitte mal


----------



## utos (1. Januar 2010)

Jau hab XP. Sorry vergessen zu erwähnen war ne lange Nacht gestern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na ja, habs versucht, das Problem bleibt, nur das ich jetzt 2 Sekunden Zeit habe zu wählen und nicht mehr zwischen "Windows normal starten" und "abgesicherter Modus" sondern zwischen "Windows normal starten" und "Windows XP Wiederherstellungskonsole ausführen" wählen muss.


----------



## MrSpock (1. Januar 2010)

ok , unter der Registerkarte "Start" im Programm "msconfig"

wie sieht es da nun aus ?

idealerweise steht dort nur "XP" drin und unten ist nichts weiter angehakt...


----------



## utos (1. Januar 2010)

Problem gelöst. 

Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz---->Eigenschaften---->Erweitert---->Starten und Wiederherstellen auf Einstellungen klicken----->Anzeigedauer auf 0 reduzieren. 

So gings bei mir

Edit: Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Januar 2010)

utos schrieb:


> Problem gelöst.



Naja ob das Problem so wirklich gelöst ist, scheint fraglich. Nehmen wir mal an das System hat wirklich mal eine richtige Macke, dann hast du gar nicht mehr die Chance den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus zu starten wenn das mal erforderlich sein sollte.


----------



## utos (2. Januar 2010)

Natürlich, dann einfach Boot Menü per F8 öffnen.
Mehr nich oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Wert auf 0 steht, wirst du garnicht mehr zum Drücken kommen, um in das Menu zu gelangen wenn ich das Recht in Erinnerung habe :>


----------



## utos (2. Januar 2010)

Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also noch mal mein Problem war folgendes. 

Zuerst kommt beim Hochfahren eine Seite wo steht: "Press F-8 to enter BIOS and Press F-2 to enter setup."

Wenn man da nichts drückt kommt eine Seite mit: "Boot: Not from CD" und dann kommt eine Seite wo ich auswählen kann, wie ich das Betriebssystem starten möchte.
Da hat man dann 2 sekunden Zeit zwischen der "Wiederherstellungskonsole" und dem "normalen Start" zu wählen.
Wenn man  nichts drückt startet der PC normal. 

Wenn man nun BIOS oder so will drückt man einfach auf dem vorherigen Bildschirm F-8 und ändert in BIOS die Startoptionen.
greetz


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2010)

Tja wenn du mal von Anfang an dein Problem richtig beschrieben hättest. Vom Bios war überhaupt keine Rede gewesen. Ich dachte der Windowsstart macht Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

